# fly reel



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

ok i have two options to choose for a reel and want to know what you would choose. one model is rated 5wt-8wt, for one hand rods and the other rated 8wt-12wt for two hand rods for bigger fish. with that said, if i go with the bigger reel (8wt-12wt reel), even though it is rated for a two hand rod, do you think i can get away using a one hand rod if i use 8wt line? i just like the idea of already having a reel and spare spool that would be able to handle bigger fish, like jack or tarpon if needed. sorry for some many questions but i just want to search here before i buy. the smaller reel weighs about 146 grams and the bigger weighs about 175 grams. what is that in pounds? i do strictly saltwater fishing, no freshwater.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. They are referencing that as a "category", but I would go with the 5wt - 8wt to keep the weight down. What is the difference in weight?


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Captain Stansel said:


> Yes. They are referencing that as a "category", but I would go with the 5wt - 8wt to keep the weight down. What is the difference in weight?


fixed above


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

spot light fisherman said:


> ok i have two options to choose for a reel and want to know what you would choose. one model is rated 5wt-8wt for one hand rods and the other rated 8wt-12wt for two hand rods for bigger fish. with that said, if i go with the bigger reel (8wt-12wt reel), even though it is rated for a two hand rod, do you think i can get away using a one hand rod if i use 8wt line? i just like the idea of already having a reel and spare spool that would be able to handle bigger fish, like jack or tarpon if needed. sorry for some many questions but i just want to search here before i buy.


How much are you willing to spend?

I was in this situation a few years ago and dropped the biggest dime of my fishing career on a Loop/Danielsson reel (At the time made and distributed by Loop but designed by Danielsson, now Danielsson has the patent back and is making the same reels cheaper).

Anyway.... point being if you get the Danielsson FW 4Seven, the 5Eight uses the same frame so you can buy one reel and use different Spools/arbors for different purposes.

Granted the investment is high going in although not as high as it was as Loop. What else do you get? Very high capacity large arbor reel that is still light enough to be used one handed or can be used just as easily on a two handed rod. Best drag on the market, period, end of story. I have yet to see any other reel with a drag that is as smooth or starts up as easily as the Danielsson, not to mentioin completely sealed and water/saltwater proof. No other word but amazing suffices!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Link: http://www.danielsson-flyreels.se/index.php?page=startsida&lang=en

4Seven Reel - $432 USD
4 seven and 5eight spools - $183.50 each


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

spot light fisherman said:


> ok i have two options to choose for a reel and want to know what you would choose. one model is rated 5wt-8wt, for one hand rods and the other rated 8wt-12wt for two hand rods for bigger fish. with that said, if i go with the bigger reel (8wt-12wt reel), even though it is rated for a two hand rod, do you think i can get away using a one hand rod if i use 8wt line? i just like the idea of already having a reel and spare spool that would be able to handle bigger fish, like jack or tarpon if needed. sorry for some many questions but i just want to search here before i buy. the smaller reel weighs about 146 grams and the bigger weighs about 175 grams. what is that in pounds? i do strictly saltwater fishing, no freshwater.


anyone?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, you can put the 8-12 rated on the one hand rod or the two hand rod. The difference in weight is just over an ounce or just under .1 pound. 

I think I would go that way for the flexibility it gives you....one critical element to using the 8-12 on bigger fish such as Tarpon is the drag system. You better have a quality drag system on that reel if you decide to Tarpon fish with it. Tarpon can destroy simple freshwater reels.


----------

